# SEMA 2009: GOTO Racing Shows Its Time Attack Nissan GT-R



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Modified Nissan GT-Rs are surprisingly few at the 2009 SEMA Show, but the ones that are in attendance are impressive machines. With the GT-R's impressive Nürburgring lap time it was only time before tuners and race shops got started on tuning the GT-R to fulfill its motorsports calling.

The car features modifications including shocks by JRZ, aerodynamics by GT:R Fabrication and engine tuning by AMS and Cobb tuning. Power is a reasonable 550-hp, although the GOTO Racing team is reportedly working on upping the output to closer to the 650-hp mark.

Driver Brian Lock pilots the GT-R in both the Super Lap Battle and Redline Time Attack.

More: *SEMA 2009: GOTO Racing Shows Its Time Attack Nissan GT-R* on AutoGuide.com

*For more check out AutoGuide's live SEMA Show coverage here!*


----------



## thomas.cena (Nov 22, 2009)

Great to hear, seems very interesting and attractive.
Give me some more information about this.
Thanks


----------

